# Explain Your Avatar



## Forest Nymph

I'm the witch in red, and also the shy girls in white behind, at intervals, but even when I am shy, I am always supporting what is right.


I am the outspoken one, the dark cold female, with a golden ring of wisdom in my cape. But I am also the Greek chorus. 

I am the innocent earthy one in the forest - the red riding hood - facing the wolf, and also the white clad waif haunting the community with an annoying quiet persistence.

And I'm always Forest Nymph. I am the thing of the forest, the being of the land, the woman who is always place-based, even in Los Angeles the land defined me, I am the keeper of the Earth.

The trees create a promenade for myself and for my girls, The Earth is always my friend, The land, the place always wants me back when no people do. I am a creature of the place. And so my girl Lana.


----------



## Strelnikov

My avatar is a reference to my home city and to myself. The phoenix is our symbol and it appears on our coat of arms, because our city was completely destroyed multiple times during its history (during the 17th and 18th centuries) and it was always rebuilt, we rose from the ash. We made it through epidemics, earthquakes, revolution, 2 world wars and foreign occupation, but over and over again we rebuilt or withstood the hardship. This theme is especially dear to me, since it also reflects my own personal story. I once fell very ill, went into a coma and actually at one point I had died, but the doctors managed to resuscitate me. Just like my home city, I was reborn. And we still stand. The phoenix is a symbol of rebirth, but also one of resilience, determination and a fighting spirit.


----------



## Cherry

My Avatar is a pin-up style illustration. I DREW IT MYSELF. I also designed and made my signature image... :kitteh::heart:


----------



## Eu_citzen

It's an opal, which just suits me as a lapidary artist.


----------



## ThaddeusDC

Identification with the character


----------



## metamorph

Mine's a hot pianist because I'm a hot pianist.

Usually much more *English major* about meanings but this one was fairly straightforward.
@Dare @contradictionary @Catwalk @Out There Tryna hop in? I'm curious.


----------



## Dare

metamorph said:


> Mine's a hot pianist because I'm a hot pianist.
> 
> Usually much more *English major* about meanings but this one was fairly straightforward.
> @Dare @contradictionary @Catwalk @Out There Tryna hop in? I'm curious.


Mine is usually a ballet dancer bc I'm a ballet dancer, among other things


----------



## contradictionary

Strelnikov said:


> My avatar is a reference to my home city and to myself. The phoenix is our symbol and it appears on our coat of arms, because our city was completely destroyed multiple times during its history (during the 17th and 18th centuries) and it was always rebuilt, we rose from the ash. We made it through epidemics, earthquakes, revolution, 2 world wars and foreign occupation, but over and over again we rebuilt or withstood the hardship. This theme is especially dear to me, since it also reflects my own personal story. I once fell very ill, went into a coma and actually at one point I had died, but the doctors managed to resuscitate me. Just like my home city, I was reborn. And we still stand. The phoenix is a symbol of rebirth, but also one of resilience, determination and a fighting spirit.


Ahh... warsaw...

I want to visit it someday...

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## contradictionary

metamorph said:


> Mine's a hot pianist because I'm a hot pianist.
> 
> Usually much more *English major* about meanings but this one was fairly straightforward.
> @contradictionary Tryna hop in? I'm curious.


Wait, i received a mention from hot pianist h: :blush:

Mine is the infamous Ryo Saeba from City Hunter. I dunno why but i kind of see myself in the mirror when i look at his character.

Previously it was Alfred E. Neumann. Yeah, what me worry? 

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## metamorph

contradictionary said:


> Wait, i received a mention from hot pianist h: :blush:
> 
> Mine is the infamous Ryo Saeba from City Hunter. I dunno why but i kind of see myself in the mirror when i look at his character.
> 
> Previously it was Alfred E. Neumann. Yeah, what me worry?
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Theoretically you did, unless I'm lying 

Do tell - how exactly did you go from Alfred E. Neuman to Ryo Saeba? I've gotta hear that progression


----------



## Strelnikov

contradictionary said:


> Die Walküre
> 
> Ahh... warsaw...
> 
> I want to visit it someday...
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Nope... not Warsaw  I'm not from Poland  They seem to have a merman...something... on their coat of arms. Although it is nicknamed Phoenix City.


----------



## Catwalk

metamorph said:


> Mine's a hot pianist because I'm a hot pianist.
> 
> Usually much more *English major* about meanings but this one was fairly straightforward.
> @Dare @contradictionary @Catwalk @Out There Tryna hop in? I'm curious.


I'm a latex fetishist. I love wearing latex. Kind of a heel/shoe fetishtist, too - among other things.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

She's a character from a manga I used to read. I'm not really much like the character, but found her interesting/sympathetic in a way. Plus it's aesthetically appealing.


----------



## JennyJukes

I've always loved pink and love hearts. I used to doodle hearts all day. And I'm full of love! Also I'm blonde so I guess I relate to the whole picture.


----------



## Electra

I like history, equality and justice


----------



## 74893H

Mine doesn't really have any deeper meaning, it's just the last thing you see in one of my favourite games. I already had my avatar as something from the game it's a prequel to before but I thought this one was nicer and looks more avatar-y. Because of the events surrounding it though the picture gives me a lot of feels.


----------



## series0

My avatar is Elvis with a bazooka. Enough said.


----------



## Rong Wong

The bird represents the freedom to remove oneself from the constraints of the modern world. The human arms signify a soul's desire to transform itself into something greater. The cup of tea is a reminder of the impermanence of life.

Or is it just a cute little birdie enjoying a cup of tea? Hmmm.


----------



## Mmmm

I love photography, my avatar is a picture I took. The inside of a flower, very intimate, it's like looking at someone's soul.* I took it Ireland, while strolling in the gardens of Blarney Castle, in Cork.


*Edit: Which is perfect for this forum, because I think PerC allows us to expose our souls, & be vulnerable in a way we can't do IRL.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Beerus

INTJ with chaotic evil and 3W2.

Very funny. And smart. And like hot pianist girls but never try with latex fetichist


----------



## Janna

Susie the bear from John Irving's Hotel New Hampshire.

I'm not traumatized like Susie, I don't need to hide from the real world in a bear suit. But in a way this forum is a bear suit: the anonymity allows us to talk openly about anything and still remain safely, pleasantly detached from everything and everybody.


----------



## Judson Joist

Rei Ginsei from 'Vampire Hunter D' (1985). I chose it during the PerC anime avatar fad as a means of representing the "oldtaku" of the Xennial generation. Rei is a villain who does a heel-face turn toward the end, but other than that, no spoilers. Really, I only chose him because he looks cool with his "elf punk" Billy Idol hairdo and David Bowie sense of panache. He also has awesome battle music which I call "Song That Might Play When You Fight Rei Ginsei." If you've seen 'Vampire Hunter D', you'll know what I mean.


----------



## crazitaco

Its...

uhhhh..

i don't really know at this point.











(the character was from a criminally underrated show called Dan VS.)
(go and watch it ya jerks.)


----------



## Diga

My boyfriend really wanted a painting from me. I was folding paper cranes as a mindfulness practice at the time. I'd been thinking about how I wanted to make mindfulness an element of our relationship, and so the crane seemed like a good motif to paint for him. Looked at how others used paper cranes in art. I liked the style of this one. I guess if we're supposed to attach some symbolism to our choice, I identified with it to since I was looking to paper cranes to make me more present and in-touch

So the picture is sort of an aspiration of how I'd like to be.


----------



## The Veteran

Well my avatar is the character that represents me.


----------



## Strelnikov

Since I have a new avatar, I will explain it... It is related to the quote in my signature. I really liked the Biblical description of the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse. And the horseman on the white horse resonates with me in a way.


----------



## Robert2928

My avatar is me so that I (and others) can see how ugly I am even if I am hiding behind a computer screen


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## JanM00

My avatar is the cover of the album "Fallen" by Evanescence, which is my favourite piece of music and means a lot to me


----------



## Aarya

Danger noodles are cute. Abstract, ghostly silvery shine. Good color combo. Made by a dA artist idk (you can find it on google). Reminds you of the tiny or essence of things.


----------



## shoreline

I love this thread .. to wander through and read each avatar description .. turns out to be an introduction to each and all. So varied too, and many imaginative, clever etc !

Shoreline is the place of change .. the interactive face which adapts between differences .. the solid ungiving land and the fluid and powerful sea or lake water .. river or steam. A place that sparkles with colour .. dull pebbles shine when wet from the incoming tide.
The analogy can go on and on, as there is much within this that describes me .. but enough for now : ) I just adore wandering along shorelines . : )


----------



## Judson Joist

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with a hint of Undertale. Because why not? Also because I've been obsessed with mutant pigs since my Sophomore year biology class in high school (1995) and I've been obsessed with fleshpigs since the early 2000s.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Sing a song of six pence,

a pocket full of rye!

Four and twenty blackbirds

Baked into a pie!

When the pie was opened,

the birds began to sing.

Now wasn't that a dainty dish,

to lay before the King?

I've been a fan of Medieval to Edwardian literature and rhymes since childhood, thanks to being raised in the weird rural isolated environment of my grandparents (yes, thank you God, for not making me a city folk raised on television) ...and some of the consequences of that are strange and spooky (why do you like 80s sitcom theme songs, well if it was the only outlet you had to the outside world as a small child, and even then in very prescribed amounts, you'd count it as VERY SPECIAL!!!) but some of the outcomes of my childhood is that I have a nice big picture perspective of history and humanity and philosophy and religion in almost any way it involves any aspect of my life.

I like the two black cats (historically considered unlucky if crossing a path, but very lucky in Ireland if joining your home, as in the window sill here in my avatar) gazing happily and quizzically at the blackbird "baked into a pie" singing above the "dainty dish." As a vegan I really like this image, of the live animal escaping the prison of being considered human food. I also enjoy the quaint humanity of domestic animals looking happy in a human setting, and of a fresh baked pie cooling on a window sill, as I also love to cook.


----------



## Gloria Germanica

It's Faust, who made a pact with the devil and exchanged his soul for infinite wisdom. 

Sometimes we need to leave our morals behind for success.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Did you ever hear the tragedy of Darth Plagueis the wise?


----------



## Zeta 97

Mine is the tardis from Dr who.... which is one of my all time fav series:tongue:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Zeta 97 said:


> Mine is the tardis from Dr who.... which is one of my all time fav series:tongue:


Gross. Why the tardis and not something majestic, like a dalek?


----------



## TricoFeathers

Grey feathers representative of Trico, or Toriko, a giant gryphonlike creature from The Last Guardian. That game is my all time favorite, something about its story resonated with me at a spiritual level. I see a lot of myself in the creature, sad, broken, lonely, controlled by malevolent and faceless forces. Then comes this little boy, the guiding star, childlike faith or hope, who frees me of my chains and beckons me ever upward toward the light and to the open skies without the weight of the material bondage that tied me to the world I knew formerly.


----------



## Nesta

Mine is to remind me to stay in touch with my sense of wonder and awe. To look at things bigger than me and be less focused on myself and stuck in my own head. To asking questions instead of rushing to judgements.


----------



## Radiant Wheelbarrow

I am impressed with the amount of thought and meaning many members have put into their choice of avatar. It's beautiful!

As for me, the username Radiant Wheelbarrow popped into my head so I just put the picture to it. It's quite self-explanatory. I love the simple absurdity of a human being posting as a radiant wheelbarrow.


----------



## Allie Ester

it represents the level of empathy people have for each other in 2019.


it's blank.


----------



## Fadingspark

Yukino Aguria from Fairy Tail.

In short, she first appears as a bit of a cold snob but it is later revealed that she is very sensitive and has a good heart after someone showed a little kindness to her. After being humiliated, abused and rejected she is still able to let her strong heart carry on and is able to still come out as a wonderful person and be true to herself despite hardships.

That was very meaningful for me many years back when I watched the series, as she was the first character that had lot of similar personality traits like mine and I had my share of bad things happening in the past, so she's a nice reminder of the strength of feelings. She is also a side character that's rarely seen and I hate being in spotlight too.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Harley Quinn from Suicide Squad, because I love this character, I think she's quite funny and also very touching. She also reminds me a lot of my best friend who is an ESFP just like the Harley Quinn from this movie.


----------



## Bobovich Stropski

new guy


----------



## Magnet

Hmm.. Well theres no pic, but magnet was what they called me when I was a child. All the kids would just gather around me all the fricken time, so yea. Magneetti.


----------



## Super Luigi

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 is my favorite from the original games


----------



## soop

Its my second favorite David Weisner picture from one of his books. My first favorite is the one in the forest with the tiny houses on the fallen tree trunk but I couldn't find an image of it online, and this one goes well with my signature too.


----------



## WickerDeer

An old member of Spamworld made avatars for Halloween, and she gave me this one. I think it's pretty sweet. Back when my name was WickerDeer. 

But she made a lot of really pretty art. It's a deer eating a strawberry.


----------



## APBReloaded

My avatar is Elise from Fire Emblem Fates. Sweetest, most affectionate bundle of joy you could come across. I need me a woman like her. Not pretentious or arrogant, very kind, and knows how to act like a lady!


----------



## Hypaspist

It's a testament to the emptiness of the human condition in the modern world. The way we've disconnected from life, only to be immersed in the digital world.


* *




Or it's just a testament to my crippling apathy towards lots of internet related things. Or the fact that I don't particularly feel the pressing need to have one. Feel free to choose either.


----------



## The Veteran

For the last avatar was when I was trying to research and compare Hogwarts to Ilvermony houses. I used the 3rd one as my profile picture whereas the 4th one as my avatar.

But be aware that there are errors on these images.

Gryffindor + Thunderbird = Bravery
Gryffindor + Wampus = Sacrifice

I like to change my profile picture and avatar now and then because I get bored with them.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

How it feels to chew 5 gums..


----------



## Ziegel

Pixels in different colors.


----------



## ComingInClutch

I like James Harden and Russell Westbrook, what can I say...


----------



## bearlybreathing

It's a bear with some identity issues


----------



## Suntide

I love JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, I love Hirohiko Araki's art, I love Jonathon Joestar, I love that poooose


----------



## StinkyBambi

it's symbolic of my inner consciousness.


----------



## Aridela

If life gives you PAIN, make pain (au chocolat).


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Aridela said:


> If life gives you PAIN, make pain (au chocolat).


Each time I see your avatar I can only think of this :









War breads pain=>increase pain au chocolat production => increase wars increase pain = Profits ! 

I see what you did here Aridela ! :ninja:

-----


My avatar is actually a dog with complete heterochromatia that my brother took picture of. I found it intriguing.


----------



## SilentScream

Pretty self-explanatory tbh.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Jawz said:


> Pretty self-explanatory tbh.


huhhh i dont get it


----------



## SilentScream

StinkyBambi said:


> huhhh i dont get it





> Gas Mask with Flowers Tattoo
> 
> The gas mask tattoo with flowers is an image that pulls us in both directions. While the gas mask symbolizes death and destruction, the flower symbolizes peace and happiness. This image is symbolic of the struggle that we all go through. We try to be good people, but we might be engulfed with rage.
> 
> *This symbol might also represent a stance against war. Many anti-war artists will combine imagery of innocence with death as a protest to violence. This was very prevalent during the Vietnam war when the hippy movement really started getting some traction.*


https://www.tattooseo.com/gas-mask-tattoo-meaning/


----------



## CCharger

Me, but pixel art.


----------



## Queen Talia

It's a girl as promiscuous as myself.


----------



## bleghc

most rel8able fictional character


----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus

I struggle with mental illness, Chifley Borderline Personality Disorder. "Masks" my true feelings.


----------



## skycloud86

I just use it because of the colours.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

I do wire-wrapping, and I have a fascination with butterflies and this is a picture of a wire-wrapped butterfly.
Itd be cool if I could make one like that myself some day.


----------



## Wellsy

It is a striking picture of one of my favourite philosophers, Evald Ilyenkov, whose work has spurned a curiosity in me unlike any other.


----------



## Aridela

Wellsy said:


> It is a striking picture of one of my favourite philosophers, Evald Ilyenkov, whose work has spurned a curiosity in me unlike any other.


Tasty fella :blushed:


----------



## Wellsy

Aridela said:


> Tasty fella :blushed:


I once had a nice picture of Paul Newman as my avatar on the notion that I could have people associate their positive reaction to his handsomeness with my posts XD


----------



## Aridela

Wellsy said:


> I once had a nice picture of Paul Newman as my avatar on the notion that I could have people associate their positive reaction to his handsomeness with my posts XD


Can't blame you - or them.


----------



## Introvertia

It's currently masked Audrey Horne from Twin Peaks. 
Curious and mysterious. Two traits I find incredible appealing.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm an animal (I'm an animal) riding a bike for the environment (or because I love China culture) and I'm as usual a cat on a bike, I'm just a character love me please, I'm harmless (except when I'm not). Kitty also has sustainable reusable coffee cup like me.


----------



## MonarK

A friend of mine wanted to take a picture of me in our senior year of high school for a project. It ought to be updated though, as it's been two years since, and I keep getting better and better.


----------



## 30812

Chinchilla is my favourite pet and Pikachu is cute.


----------



## contradictionary

My homage to the late deceased Alfred E Neuman from mad magz, whom with his usual gangs of idiots do not have the slightest fear to venture outside of common expectations and drum offensive rallies upon the most distinguished elites.


----------



## Kommandant

Aridela said:


> If life gives you PAIN, make pain (au chocolat).


Oooh. Lmao that's quite funny. English pain but also french pain. I've seen your avatar so many times but never got the joke. I always thought it says *or* chocolate and was kind of confused. I studied French for like 5 years, I'm a retard.


----------



## Convex

it's very deep, would take too much time to explain it really


----------



## Wellsy

Changed it to Lev Vygotsky, a genius Soviet Psychologist. 
He is a pivotal figure to helping clarify issues which still prevail in the field although with his life cut short his original works have set psychology on a correct path.


----------



## mrei

DQ Blizzard. Supposed to be thick, so employees do the trick of serving it upside down. But here, it's the picture that's upside down.


----------



## Phil

I want to hug everyone, free of charge.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Phil said:


> I want to hug everyone, free of charge.


_Everyone_? So... would you go to a morgue, and...? :laughing:


----------



## Phil

Shepherdess said:


> _Everyone_? So... would you go to a morgue, and...? :laughing:


Corpses need love too :heart:


----------



## Super Luigi

Phil said:


> I want to hug everyone, free of charge.


thank you :hugs:


----------



## Phil

Super Luigi said:


> thank you :hugs:


:hugs:


----------



## Bimbo

I love wearing latex.


----------



## Sybow

Its something i like the looks of.
Reminds me of certain things in life.


----------



## Introvertia

It's the weeb I most frequently inhabit on VRChat posing with a new inanimate friend I found in a dreamy world.


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

I like the style and grace of this particular photo


----------



## Sybow

It represents my interest for darker subjects.
Also, I like the band.


----------



## Rithrius

I feel my avatar displays my apathy, as well as my dry sense of humor extraordinarily well.


----------



## pwowq

I'm bland but not coherent. 
I'm here but not really seen. 
I'm serious but there's always a fucking laugh around the next breath. 
Or was I funny all the time?
Look at it and you'll see it  with a hat/cap/headwear.


----------



## Phil

Yet again, I want to hug everyone in the whole got-dang universe.


----------



## Super Luigi

Phil said:


> Yet again, I want to hug everyone in the whole got-dang universe.


and I can't get enough hugs irl

:hugs:


----------



## Phil

Super Luigi said:


> and I can't get enough hugs irl
> 
> :hugs:


:hugs:


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

Self explanatory.


----------



## moonchilds

My lack of avatar: Will I be around long enough to justify putting one up? .-.


----------



## Super Luigi

aw do I have to?


----------



## Sily

I'm into *C**o**l**o**r**f**u**l* *s**t**u**f**f* right now.


----------

